# yeast infection help



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

so after my little Guny had a serious parasite infection and was under a series of antibiotics, it turned out that he had a yeast infection. he's already under a ketoconazole treatment. 

my question now is what should i feed him? 

i was feeding him *earthborn holistic primitive natural*, which is the one with chicken and turkey in it but after reading and doing my research on the internet i read that dogs with yeast infection can't eat food containing potatoes/sweet potato and that's one of the main ingredients on earthborn's food. the doctor gave me a can of hill's i/d can for gastrointestinal problems and that's what i've been feeding him since yesterday and he seems to be accepting it well. i know it's definitely not the best option but i really don't know what to feed. should i go for raw? 

may i also mention that he's allergic to corn, red meat (beef). he's only tolerant to salmon, lamb, oatmeal. and the only "grain free" foods we get around here are TOTW and Earthborn, and i say "grain free" since both of them have potato/sweet potato as a principal ingredient. 

so, can anyone help me? if i go for raw, any suggestions? i'm desperate so please help


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear all that. I honestly don't know much about the subject but I did read that sweet potatoes can get more tolerance from your dog, just in case you can't find a proper food. Acana's lamb and apples could be a good choise if you could find it near you. Also try feeding him some prebiotics like yogurts or coconut oil. Those two things can give a lot of benefits to your little one. Hope he gets better soon and keep us updated. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If yeast infections in dogs are like they are in humans, I would guess that the infection had more to do with the antibiotics? If so, probiotics would probably be your best bet. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

My Deuce gets yeast infections from his allergies and cannot eat grain free since they all contain potato or peas. I have had the best luck with very simple diets that are low carb since carbs and sugar grow the yeast. After testing out most foods on the market I see he can handle sweet potato in the diet - no white potato at all. I feed The Honest Kitchen Thrive and Farmina grain inclusive dry for the morning. Every dog is different though so you have to play around.

The only foods that he did ok on are:
Honest Kitchen Thrive and Zeal
Vital Essentials Freeze Dried
Farmina grain inclusive
Petguard Lifespand only - the organic chicken and brown rice formula
Canine Caviar Open Sky - duck and chickpeas formula
He did fine on the Nature's Variety LID but I wouldn't recommend it due to high ash

My mom's shepherd gets yeast infections in his ears from allergies and he eats Honest Kitchen Thrive and Canine Caviar lamb and millet

Raw, dehydrated or Freeze dried would be your best option 

Where is the yeast infection? Deuce licks his feet and it turns into a yeast infection if not controlled. I also use Tea Tree Oil shampoo to wash his feet, don't use oatmeal shampoo as it grows the yeast as well.

Some links I found helpful:
Best Foods for Dog Allergies, Yeast Problems, or Skin and Itching Problems in Pets | NZYMES.COM

Dog Allergies, Dog Itchy Skin, Dog Scratching, Systemic Yeast Infection in Dogs | Allergies, Malassezia Fungus Candida, yeast overgrowth in dogs, yeast in dogs | GREATDANELADY.COM

http://www.alternativepets.com/allergies.html


----------



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

KrystalLeigh said:


> If yeast infections in dogs are like they are in humans, I would guess that the infection had more to do with the antibiotics? If so, probiotics would probably be your best bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


that's basically why i changed vet again, my poor Guny has been through a series of infections and his previous vet was always giving him meds for parasites so we switched vets. the second one told me that it could be distemper and i totally freaked out cause he has all his vaccines so i looked up for a third opinion and he requested a stool test and it turned out that he had this yeast infection that was now basically all over him  paws, skin and stomach. he's under ketoconazole now and i added some probiotics to his diet today. 

Do you think a change of food is necessary? i asked my vet but he recommended science diet and for what i've read here it's not a good option. so i decided i should ask fellow chi owners since some of you must have some experience. he's on earthborn's primitive formula now but it has peas and potatoes so i'm not sure if i should continue with that since i also read that potatoes and peas help incrementing yeast infections :S my only option is going for raw or sojos that is basically raw in a bag but i don't really know if it's good since there are not much posts about it on here. 




TinyTails said:


> My Deuce gets yeast infections from his allergies and cannot eat grain free since they all contain potato or peas. I have had the best luck with very simple diets that are low carb since carbs and sugar grow the yeast. After testing out most foods on the market I see he can handle sweet potato in the diet - no white potato at all. I feed The Honest Kitchen Thrive and Farmina grain inclusive dry for the morning. Every dog is different though so you have to play around.
> 
> The only foods that he did ok on are:
> Honest Kitchen Thrive and Zeal
> ...


Thanks so much for the links, they were pretty useful 
he basically has it all over him  he licks his paws a lot and he's very itchy too... he also developed some sort of gastrointestinal yeast infection. i had no idea the oatmeal shampoo had something to do with it, i'll definitely change it! I read that apple cider vinegar and probiotics are helpful so i guess i'll start including them on his daily food.

so for what you said i guess i should stop feeding him the primitive formula from earthborn since potato is one of the main ingredients but i don't know what to feed. the food you mentioned seems to be what i'm looking for but we don't get those here. I live in guatemala and the only food that seems to be like those is Sojo's... have you tried it or heard of it? is it good? i'm sort of desperate cause i hate to see my little one suffering  Sojo's still have some sweet potatoes in it but from what you wrote i guess it's more tolerable for them, right?



kurtsie said:


> I'm so sorry to hear all that. I honestly don't know much about the subject but I did read that sweet potatoes can get more tolerance from your dog, just in case you can't find a proper food. Acana's lamb and apples could be a good choise if you could find it near you. Also try feeding him some prebiotics like yogurts or coconut oil. Those two things can give a lot of benefits to your little one. Hope he gets better soon and keep us updated.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I was actually looking for Acana, fromm and orijen but we don't get those here  sojo's is my only option right now. i'm already feeding him yogurt with probiotics, he's not a big fan but he's eating it  also, i'm going to look for the coconut oil this weekend on our organic store, hopefully i can find some!  thanks!


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I would recommend you try the Sojo's complete turkey - I would skip the lamb one for now since lamb is a "hot" food which can make allergies flare up more.
Another option is the Sojo's original which is meatless - you add your own meat to it.
I think those would work better than dry foods. I also wouldn't recommend Acana, Fromm or Orijen for yeast issues as they are all potato and starch heavy. Deuce's worst yeast infection was when I tried Acana


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

chilover90 said:


> that's basically why i changed vet again, my poor Guny has been through a series of infections and his previous vet was always giving him meds for parasites so we switched vets. the second one told me that it could be distemper and i totally freaked out cause he has all his vaccines so i looked up for a third opinion and he requested a stool test and it turned out that he had this yeast infection that was now basically all over him  paws, skin and stomach. he's under ketoconazole now and i added some probiotics to his diet today.
> 
> Do you think a change of food is necessary? i asked my vet but he recommended science diet and for what i've read here it's not a good option. so i decided i should ask fellow chi owners since some of you must have some experience. he's on earthborn's primitive formula now but it has peas and potatoes so i'm not sure if i should continue with that since i also read that potatoes and peas help incrementing yeast infections :S my only option is going for raw or sojos that is basically raw in a bag but i don't really know if it's good since there are not much posts about it on here.
> 
> ...


Poor guy! I hope that you're able to find a solution. Definitely no to the Science Diet. I haven't tried Sojos myself, but I know that some on here do feed it. There is TONS of info on here about raw diets though, and I'm sure some of our more experienced raw feeders would be more than willing to help you out! It would be really easy to pin point the allergy (if there is one) if he's on a limited ingredient diet, so raw would be excellent for that especially.


----------



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

ugh i'm very worried now though . he woke up with a very loud sound in his stomach trying to eat grass but i wasn't sure if i should let him do it so i didn't. and then when we came back from his morning walk, he threw up blood with some mucus in it and a lot of reflux/heartburn. he also did it a week ago and that's why i took him again to the vet but he told me it was because of the meds (he was under omeprazole which is supposed to help with any gastric problem) but he got sick again on tuesday (no vomits though just abdominal pain and fever) so i took him to anther vet (cause the previous one couldn't get to the problem) and we did a stool test and he had the yeast infection but now that he's trowing up blood, his actual vet recommended me to take him to another vet in the city to see if he can make an endoscopy and see if there's something going on with his stomach. anyone experienced an endoscopy before?



TinyTails said:


> I would recommend you try the Sojo's complete turkey - I would skip the lamb one for now since lamb is a "hot" food which can make allergies flare up more.
> Another option is the Sojo's original which is meatless - you add your own meat to it.
> I think those would work better than dry foods. I also wouldn't recommend Acana, Fromm or Orijen for yeast issues as they are all potato and starch heavy. Deuce's worst yeast infection was when I tried Acana


thanks! i thought acana had a grain free/potato free formula, i guess i was wrong. 

i think i'm going for the turkey one but it has sweet potatoes so i was thinking about the original one but it seems to have rolled oats, and that's pretty much like oatmeal or am i wrong? also i know sweet potato is not my first choice but it's not as bad as white potato or oatmeal, right? 

should i add something else to it or is it okay to feed him only what's in the bag? they only sell the 2 pound bag presentation here, any idea on how long will it last? 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Poor guy! I hope that you're able to find a solution. Definitely no to the Science Diet. I haven't tried Sojos myself, but I know that some on here do feed it. There is TONS of info on here about raw diets though, and I'm sure some of our more experienced raw feeders would be more than willing to help you out! It would be really easy to pin point the allergy (if there is one) if he's on a limited ingredient diet, so raw would be excellent for that especially.



thanks! i tried to read the raw diet post that's in here but it's so big i haven't finished it. any recommendation on who should i talk about it?


----------



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

i was also reading about IBD ( Inflammatory Bowel Disease) and the symptoms are pretty alike... has anyone experienced that before?


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

i'm so sorry to hear that  hope your little one gets better soon. i haven't experienced anything like that but the endoscopy sounds like a good idea to see what's really going on.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

chilover90 said:


> i was also reading about IBD ( Inflammatory Bowel Disease) and the symptoms are pretty alike... has anyone experienced that before?


Our cat had IBD for years,she was put on Prednizone(all her life) and steroids on and off.It did help settle her stomach,i also added Dorwest tree bark powder to her food,it's for Diarrhoea ,pancreatic insufficiency ,malabsorption of food.We found a food that helped and never changed it,as changing food too often set her stomach back.She was also put on Hills i/d.that did nothing for her at all.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't know if you can get it there, but check out Natures Logic dry food. It doesn't have any potato or peas. 

I hope he feels better soon!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Has he been tested for SID/SIBO ?

I have two dogs with this - they have been very poorly ...


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> If yeast infections in dogs are like they are in humans, I would guess that the infection had more to do with the antibiotics? If so, probiotics would probably be your best bet.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agree! The antibiotics killed off the good bacteria and allowed yeast to take over. probiotics!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't feed any carbs at all to a dog with yeast issues. So that rules out almost every kibble. Look at canned, freeze dried or frozen diets without any carbs (whether from grains, or vegetables, just avoid anything starchy and sugary)
I think a fully raw diet would be ideal for this dog, it will control his allergies (often dogs who show allergies to certain cooked proteins are able to tolerate the same protein raw) clear up his yeast issues and best of all you will be entirely in control of what goes into him.
It is actually much more simple than most people realise, you just have to go slowly to begin with. There are lots of experienced raw feeders here who can help and advise you.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Has he been tested for SID/SIBO ?
> 
> I have two dogs with this - they have been very poorly ...


I, myself, have actually been diagnosed with sibo! It's been a bit of a challenge. I don't know about with dogs, but I don't eat anything with flour in it! If I do, I get bad indigestion and heartburn! Don't know if that helps. He probably doesn't eat anything with flour anyway. Lol!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Cindy, poor you  

Is it diagnosed the same way with people as dogs (folate blood test) ? 
Their results were off the scale - vet was sure it was EPI but it isn't ...


----------



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

michele said:


> Our cat had IBD for years,she was put on Prednizone(all her life) and steroids on and off.It did help settle her stomach,i also added Dorwest tree bark powder to her food,it's for Diarrhoea ,pancreatic insufficiency ,malabsorption of food.We found a food that helped and never changed it,as changing food too often set her stomach back.She was also put on Hills i/d.that did nothing for her at all.


poor thing :/ what do you mean by it did nothing for her? 



Angel1210 said:


> I don't know if you can get it there, but check out Natures Logic dry food. It doesn't have any potato or peas.
> 
> I hope he feels better soon!


thanks! i wish i could find it here cause i went to their web site and the food looks very good! also it's rated with 5 stars in the dog food adviser site so it must be of great quality! the only food i can get around is sojo's and the turkey seems to be the right one, it does contain sweet potatoes but it's the best i can get 



fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Has he been tested for SID/SIBO ?
> 
> I have two dogs with this - they have been very poorly ...


no he hasn't but it does sound like a good idea. i was told about another vet in town and i'm gonna give him a call tomorrow morning to see what's his opinion and maybe take my Guny with him. i want to have as many opinions as possible. 



Jayda said:


> Agree! The antibiotics killed off the good bacteria and allowed yeast to take over. probiotics!


i tried feeding him some yogurt but he threw up, i'm thinking he might be intolerant or maybe he was just too much for him. what other way can i recur to give him probiotics? 



Wicked Pixie said:


> I wouldn't feed any carbs at all to a dog with yeast issues. So that rules out almost every kibble. Look at canned, freeze dried or frozen diets without any carbs (whether from grains, or vegetables, just avoid anything starchy and sugary)
> I think a fully raw diet would be ideal for this dog, it will control his allergies (often dogs who show allergies to certain cooked proteins are able to tolerate the same protein raw) clear up his yeast issues and best of all you will be entirely in control of what goes into him.
> It is actually much more simple than most people realise, you just have to go slowly to begin with. There are lots of experienced raw feeders here who can help and advise you.


thanks! do you know about anyone in here who i can recur to? should i still buy the sojo's complete turkey or immediately start with natural raw? also i read coconut oil does have a bunch of benefits including helping with gastrointestinal infections and also with yeast. should i try feeding him a teaspoon??



Angel1210 said:


> I, myself, have actually been diagnosed with sibo! It's been a bit of a challenge. I don't know about with dogs, but I don't eat anything with flour in it! If I do, I get bad indigestion and heartburn! Don't know if that helps. He probably doesn't eat anything with flour anyway. Lol!


oh i'm sorry that sounds terrible! well he was actually under TOTW and then we switched to earthborn and both of them had flour  i'm feeding him chicken now though, at least until i get the sojo's



fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Cindy, poor you
> 
> Is it diagnosed the same way with people as dogs (folate blood test) ?
> Their results were off the scale - vet was sure it was EPI but it isn't ...


for what i read i guess a blood exam would also be a good option right? he's only had his stool tested, not blood or anything else.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I mean the food from the vets .All vets push that food and there's better 5* food out there


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes both SIBO & EPI are diagnosed from blood tests. 

Did he have a simple poo tests, or a PCR test?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Brodysmom is our resident raw food expert, but other experienced raw feeders are myself, Lostlakelua, Doginthedesert and many others. Just post any queries in the raw setion, someone is bound to be able to help.
Coconut oil is a great supplement, just start with a tiny amount to make sure it agrees with him.
Sojos contains a large amount of starchy veg and fruit, so I would skip it until the yeast issues are under control. By feeding simple DIY prey model raw you wont be feeding any carbs at all.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> Yes both SIBO & EPI are diagnosed from blood tests.
> 
> Did he have a simple poo tests, or a PCR test?


No it isn't. At least not for people. After thinking about it, I don't know how they would test it for dogs! Mine was done with a breath test that took 3 hours! Every 20 minutes I had to breath into a plastic bag (explanation simplified). So that wouldn't work!

However, if it is some sort of digestive issue, I wouldn't be suprised if just eliminating starches helped! Like Stella suggested, a DIY raw should really help. Check out all the good info in the raw diet forum.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

It is definitely a blood test for dogs - funny you should mention breath, dogs 
With SIBO have 'sulphur' smelling breath.


----------



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

*little Guny is at the hospital *



michele said:


> I mean the food from the vets .All vets push that food and there's better 5* food out there


every vet i've taken him to tries to sell me hill's. we did try it once but it was before i found about all the info in this forum. 



Wicked Pixie said:


> Brodysmom is our resident raw food expert, but other experienced raw feeders are myself, Lostlakelua, Doginthedesert and many others. Just post any queries in the raw setion, someone is bound to be able to help.
> Coconut oil is a great supplement, just start with a tiny amount to make sure it agrees with him.
> Sojos contains a large amount of starchy veg and fruit, so I would skip it until the yeast issues are under control. By feeding simple DIY prey model raw you wont be feeding any carbs at all.





Angel1210 said:


> No it isn't. At least not for people. After thinking about it, I don't know how they would test it for dogs! Mine was done with a breath test that took 3 hours! Every 20 minutes I had to breath into a plastic bag (explanation simplified). So that wouldn't work!
> 
> However, if it is some sort of digestive issue, I wouldn't be suprised if just eliminating starches helped! Like Stella suggested, a DIY raw should really help. Check out all the good info in the raw diet forum.





fizzy n kirbys mum said:


> It is definitely a blood test for dogs - funny you should mention breath, dogs
> With SIBO have 'sulphur' smelling breath.



thanks! i'll try to post in the raw section but first i have to see how my baby progress.

I left him today at the vet's hospital  he is dehydrated so they put him some serum and he needs to be under surveillance. he's having his blood test done tomorrow morning and the food issue is now a secondary subject. the vet wants to be sure first about all the blood on the stool and on the vomit. 

I told her everything about the previous vets and showed her also the results of all the tests done in the past two months. She was concerned because, apparently, the medications they were treating him with were not what she would recommend at all, she was actually very worried about my Guny's situation. I know all vets are different and have different opinions, but she seemed really sure about what she was talking about . She mentioned me about a similar case she had and it turned out that what the other dog had was liver failure so i'm very worried but not losing my faith in God and hoping that he'll be okay. so prayers and good thoughts are more than welcome.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

First of all, I am so sorry your little Guny is going through all of this. I know this is terrible for him.  I posted a link to a thread that Kat (lostlakelua) posted a while back with pictures of what one week on a prey model diet looks like because sometimes when you can see something it helps to understand it. I agree with Stella, at this point with Guny, if he were mine, I would take him off anything but meat so there is no starch for the yeast to feed on. All kibble has starch of some kind because that's what binds it and holds it together. If you can find a good 4 or 5 star all meat canned food that would be fine, but it's going to be expensive. If you're not comfortable feeding raw meat then cook it, but I would broil or grill the chicken, turkey, hamburger, or other cuts you choose--no frying. You can scramble him eggs--they are fantastic for him and he can have an egg for one meal once a day at least every other day. That takes care of one meal. The main thing that you need to be sure he has in his diet is calcium, and you can do this with the egg shell by crushing it into powder and adding to his food, or if you are comfortable with raw it is done with raw bones. 

Also, can you order food on line? If so, could you get Ziwi Peak online to Guatemala? If you could that would be an excellent commercial raw all meat food. I would go with the venison and fish instead of the lamb as Tinytails said lamb is a hot food.

Also, if you can get some slippery elm it is good to coat the stomach for his stomach upset or gastrointestinal issues.

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/152345-one-week-prey-model-raw-diet-visual.html


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Organic Apple Cider Vinegar helps with indigestion and gastrointestinal problems and a good raw (possibly organic) meat should get this baby back on track. Coconut oil helps bad breath and has too many health benefits to list. I would stop all the antibiotics unless they can tell you a for-sure diagnosis with this baby. Most of the time, it's an easy fix with dietary change.


----------



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

*another night at the vet's hospital*



lulu'smom said:


> First of all, I am so sorry your little Guny is going through all of this. I know this is terrible for him.  I posted a link to a thread that Kat (lostlakelua) posted a while back with pictures of what one week on a prey model diet looks like because sometimes when you can see something it helps to understand it. I agree with Stella, at this point with Guny, if he were mine, I would take him off anything but meat so there is no starch for the yeast to feed on. All kibble has starch of some kind because that's what binds it and holds it together. If you can find a good 4 or 5 star all meat canned food that would be fine, but it's going to be expensive. If you're not comfortable feeding raw meat then cook it, but I would broil or grill the chicken, turkey, hamburger, or other cuts you choose--no frying. You can scramble him eggs--they are fantastic for him and he can have an egg for one meal once a day at least every other day. That takes care of one meal. The main thing that you need to be sure he has in his diet is calcium, and you can do this with the egg shell by crushing it into powder and adding to his food, or if you are comfortable with raw it is done with raw bones.
> 
> Also, can you order food on line? If so, could you get Ziwi Peak online to Guatemala? If you could that would be an excellent commercial raw all meat food. I would go with the venison and fish instead of the lamb as Tinytails said lamb is a hot food.
> 
> ...





woodard2009 said:


> Organic Apple Cider Vinegar helps with indigestion and gastrointestinal problems and a good raw (possibly organic) meat should get this baby back on track. Coconut oil helps bad breath and has too many health benefits to list. I would stop all the antibiotics unless they can tell you a for-sure diagnosis with this baby. Most of the time, it's an easy fix with dietary change.




thanks so much Tina and Lisa! all this info is very useful. I do can get Ziwi Peak delivered to Guatemala but i'm not so sure since paying for the shipping is almost twice the price of the food aka VERY expensive! and i'll definitely give raw a try when i get him back on track but first i need to know if it's safe when the dog is also suffering from gastritis. 

After going to the vet today, i thought i was going to pick him up, but it turned out that he has a very severe case of gastritis. The vet said it was some kind of nervous gastritis, we are very attached to each other. he sleeps with me and i'm pretty much all the time at the house so we don't separate for long periods of time. But two months ago, my grandmother died and i had to travel for almost a week and he stayed home alone. He started being sick after all that happened so the vet was telling me that his gastritis evolved due to those events. He rarely eats if i'm not around, so he was giving me some tips about what to do, how to try to change his mind, at some point to make him understand that if i leave i'll always come back. 

So, if everything goes well this night, i'll be able to pick him up tomorrow afternoon! i miss him so much but i also want him to feel better soon! He's going to have to live with meds and whenever i have to travel, just in case i can't take him with me, he's gotta get used to being around my parents and brother. they have to start feeding him and playing more with him and keep food all over the house. 

Is raw good for a dog with gastritis???


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I copied something for you on gastritis. 

Dog Vomiting, Dog Acute Gastritis, Chronic Gastritis Symptoms and Treatment

I think he has acute gastritis because of all he has been through--antibiotics, parasite medications, etc. This is just me, but I would be done with the vets. You have taken him to several, and they all tell you something different and want to treat it and it's making it worse. I have no doubt Guny has a yeast infection, but most likely he is over the parasites he was treated for that gave him the yeast infection. You can get rid of the yeast infection yourself in time without a vet. It takes getting rid of everything that feeds the yeast. You can start that after his bout of gastritis and that requires resting his stomach. No food at all for 24-48 hours. Then small meals (I would feed boiled chicken) 3-4 times a day for 2-3 days and make sure he is taking in water but not large amounts at one time. Then if it were me I would feed nothing but boiled chicken for at least a couple of weeks--maybe three. You can always get infant multi vitamins and give those for this short time, but this 2 or 3 weeks of boiled chicken is not going to hurt him and will give him time for the yeast infection to get out of his system if not completely at least much more. During the 3rd week give him an egg every other day if you want to. After that time you will have decided how you want to feed him from now on.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would wait before making the change to raw. Raw is an excellent way to feed dogs with delicate digestive systems, (it is the most natural way to feed, their bodies are designed for it) but it takes a while to change over and should be done when the dog is in good health ideally. I would never advise any extreme dietary changes whilst a dog has gastritis, it could make the issues worse. Stick with foods you know he tolerates well for now.


----------



## chilover90 (Apr 4, 2014)

lulu'smom said:


> I copied something for you on gastritis.
> 
> Dog Vomiting, Dog Acute Gastritis, Chronic Gastritis Symptoms and Treatment
> 
> I think he has acute gastritis because of all he has been through--antibiotics, parasite medications, etc. This is just me, but I would be done with the vets. You have taken him to several, and they all tell you something different and want to treat it and it's making it worse. I have no doubt Guny has a yeast infection, but most likely he is over the parasites he was treated for that gave him the yeast infection. You can get rid of the yeast infection yourself in time without a vet. It takes getting rid of everything that feeds the yeast. You can start that after his bout of gastritis and that requires resting his stomach. No food at all for 24-48 hours. Then small meals (I would feed boiled chicken) 3-4 times a day for 2-3 days and make sure he is taking in water but not large amounts at one time. Then if it were me I would feed nothing but boiled chicken for at least a couple of weeks--maybe three. You can always get infant multi vitamins and give those for this short time, but this 2 or 3 weeks of boiled chicken is not going to hurt him and will give him time for the yeast infection to get out of his system if not completely at least much more. During the 3rd week give him an egg every other day if you want to. After that time you will have decided how you want to feed him from now on.





Wicked Pixie said:


> I would wait before making the change to raw. Raw is an excellent way to feed dogs with delicate digestive systems, (it is the most natural way to feed, their bodies are designed for it) but it takes a while to change over and should be done when the dog is in good health ideally. I would never advise any extreme dietary changes whilst a dog has gastritis, it could make the issues worse. Stick with foods you know he tolerates well for now.


thanks for that article, the information in it has been very helpful  

he's been out of the hospital for two days already. all friday he was fine but he threw up again today, twice. first a brown/yellowish substance and then a yellow foam. i read it could be because he had too many gastric juices. That was only in the morning, after waking up. the rest of the day he's been acting pretty normal.

He's almost done with yeast since it was not such a severe infection. it was more about the gastritis. he's under meds for the next 15 days. Lansoprazole and sucralfate. The vet told me to feed him 1/4 can of science diet I/D three times per day (mixed with his food) but he wont eat it. won't blame him though, he also knows it might not be the best for him  He's got an appointment on may 22 so we'll see how it goes, hopefully good  

I'm not sure about what to feed though. he's eating his kibble (earthborn primitive) but i've been mixing it with boiled chicken and he's happy with it. i don't really want to consult it with the vet because he will tell me to keep feeding the cans even if he doesn't want to, to make him eat them. so i'm basically asking anyone with a chi who's possible been through the same for an advice  

I'm definitely going for raw, i want to have him at his 100% and stable first.


----------

